# First timers nerves



## Harper77 (Nov 11, 2009)

So, as many of U are aware, we just bought our first house. We get possession next week and while we are excited we are also VERY scared.

We didn't buy beyond our means - we are very able to afford - but is it normal to be scared like this? All we have seen the last few weeks is money for this, money for that! LMAO!

I guess I just need some re-assurance that it is normal to feel like this - I mean, this is the biggest purchase one makes in their life.


----------



## Dr_V (Oct 27, 2009)

Harper77 said:


> We didn't buy beyond our means - we are very able to afford - but is it normal to be scared like this? All we have seen the last
> few weeks is money for this, money for that! LMAO!


Like you, we bought well within our means. But I still didn't sleep for a week. 

And my wife probably heard me mumbling something like: "omg what did we do??!" ... on more than one occasion.

It gets better. 

K.


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

Congrats again Harper! It is perfectly natural to feel nervous about, perhaps, the largest investment/purchase of your life. For us, the first few months within purchasing is rough on the pocket book, but it all smoothes out over time. Before you know it, you'll be looking for an upgrade.


----------



## MoneyMaker (Jun 1, 2009)

It's normal to feel like that because you now have more responsibilities included with the feeling of being locked in a long-term contract for 25 years aka 1/3 of your life expectancy


----------



## Shayne (Apr 3, 2009)

I know exactly how you feel. My first home was a $70K townhouse condo. Three years later we were looking at $200K homes. At one point I had a mini break down and I think I actually scared the realtor.

I didn't blink at buying for $400K in 2008 and now we are in the process of looking at homes in the $450 range. 

It is natural and if you didn't over extend yourself you will be fine.

CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## Harper77 (Nov 11, 2009)

I know - I guess its just nerves.

All the "what-ifs" start creeping into my brain: WHAT IF I get sick and can't work? WHAT IF I lose my job? Blah Blah!

I know, it sounds stupid but its kinda hard not to think about things like that.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

*It is GOOD to think about things like that! *Answering these questions is part of your overall risk management strategy. 

"What if I get sick and can't work?" If you want to make sure you are protected from this outcome, you will buy disability insurance. 

"What if I lose my job?" Indeed, this is the reason for having an emergency fund and more generally living below your means and investing in your human capital.


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

MoneyGal said:


> *It is GOOD to think about things like that! *Answering these questions is part of your overall risk management strategy.
> 
> "What if I get sick and can't work?" If you want to make sure you are protected from this outcome, you will buy disability insurance.
> 
> "What if I lose my job?" Indeed, this is the reason for having an emergency fund and more generally living below your means and investing in your human capital.


+1


----------



## sprocket1200 (Aug 21, 2009)

yes, congratulations, this is natural. time to put these thoughts behind you though.

your objective now is to figure out how to come up with the prepayment dollars and a way to double those payments and get that thing paid off!

maybe make a goal of paying it off in a certain time (10 yrs should be doable). you will be amazed at how fast you pay the principle once you get past 50% of payment going to interest...


----------

